# Xmas Scrooges....



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

OMG that is the CUTEST picture I have seen yet..... laughing so hard I am crying! lol.... They are BEYOND precious. Where did you get the neck ties?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

A lady who adopted a dog through our rescue made them, for us to sell... we have ties for all the different holiday's.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Very funny! Loved the pics...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG, that is priceless! Bring out the biscuits and see the Scrooge disappear! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh my gosh, that is too funny! They do not look impressed at all in the first picture!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

My apologies I do not know their names..... however the second picture and pooch 2nd from the left understands ....Santa aint bringing the others nothin....LOL

Very wonderful pictures of the crew!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

That is hilarious! Great picture.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sooooo Funny, who is the one with the tongue hanging out? Looks like he/she was into the eggnog......
MERRY CHRISTMAS to you and your Xmas Scrooges.

Thanks for the pictures!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

GREAT PICTURES !!! Too funny


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

I was wondering about the tongue hanging out too? Just curious....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Love these! The eyes almost closed reminds me of Gunnie.. he does that in alot of photos!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

LOL! Priceless pictures - especially the first one. So sweet!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures of your Chrismtas Scrooges, they're so beautiful!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Tuckers Mom said:


> I was wondering about the tongue hanging out too? Just curious....


Houdini had spindle cell sarcoma tumor in his lower jaw, they removed the entire lower right side of his jaw. He can retract his tongue if he wants to , but for the most part, hes to lazy and lets it hang out.

Alan... that would be Abbie.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

I think I have a crush on Houdini....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have missed seeing your crew!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Great photos!! 

I think perhaps the Naughty and Bah Humbug hats should be switched though.:uhoh:


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Wonderful! You and your crew made my day, thanks!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Dallas Gold said:


> Great photos!!
> 
> I think perhaps the Naughty and Bah Humbug hats should be switched though.:uhoh:


Actually there right as far as there attitude:uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Such a great crew! Love it!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love the Missouri crew and you know my favorite Mr Cruiser. They are all so cute in their ties. Merry Christmas Maggie, Abbie Houdini and Cruiser. Love you guys


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> I love the Missouri crew and you know my favorite Mr Cruiser. They are all so cute in their ties. Merry Christmas Maggie, Abbie Houdini and Cruiser. Love you guys


Thanks Carol.. the crew sends BIG Sloppy Kisses and wishing you a Merry Christmas...give the kids hugs for me.....


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

OMG this made me laugh so hard! LOL I love these pictures LOL


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Now _that_ is a Christmas card! Love it!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Loved it! Gave me a great big "Ho! Ho! HO!!" ok, maybe a hehehe!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

You have nice crew, beautiful pictures.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Very wonderful pictures!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh my goodness that's hilarious!!! I'm still laughing as I type this. 

Those were awesome. 

Merry Christmas to you and your Scrooges =)


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Love it!!!!!!!! They are adorable.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Pemphredo said:


> OMG this made me laugh so hard! LOL I love these pictures LOL


Major DITTO here! I was having a hard time with work stuff until I saw these pics. Totally made my day!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Those pictures are beyond cute.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What an absolute hoot!!!!!!!!!!!

I think the entire crew is soooo good natured they should all get treats. Yep - all.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Love the pictures....


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Those pictures are adorable. The props are cute but the dogs are absolutely awesome!


----------

